# Watch for 60 wins



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

60 wins is our magic number. I think if we hit that 60 win mark, we win the championship....hopefully :laugh:

*Record after road win over Nuggets: 48-15, .762*
*Remaining record needed to reach 60 wins: 12-7, .632*
*Magic number to clinch Pacific title: 10*


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

i have a good feeling that the suns can hit the 60 win mark :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I have not checked out the remaining schedule to see who we play, but 60 wins is looking almost certain.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

A word to the wise: The championship is not won in the season, but in the playoffs.

You have to question whether the Suns really have what it takes. Their road to the finals will be through the Spurs, Rockets, and Bulls. Can they get it done?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Bulls have some work of their own to do to get to the finals.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Suns are a great team that will definitely get to 60 wins this year. I would be very disappointed if they didn't. Why does that mean they will win the championship though?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

We're much like the Mavs team from 2002-2003(think that was the year), who won 60 games and played a very similar style with Nash running the point. Nobody thought their style would get them there but they lost in the WCF in 6 games with an injured Dirk. So I honestly think we have what it takes to get there.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

This would be very nice...imagine: 60 wins...that's amazing!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> The Suns are a great team that will definitely get to 60 wins this year. I would be very disappointed if they didn't. Why does that mean they will win the championship though?


Haha. 60 is just a magic number. I would have went for 69 but thats just a little bit too much. :laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Right now we are at 49-16. Second in the West and Third overall. 11 away baby :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> 60 wins is our magic number. I think if we hit that 60 win mark, we win the championship....hopefully :laugh:
> 
> *Record after road win over Nuggets: 48-15, .762*
> *Remaining record needed to reach 60 wins: 12-7, .632*
> *Magic number to clinch Pacific title: 10*


Been gone for bit, how things been? We've been playing well lately. Yesterday was a good win. As for 60 wins, it would be nice, but I'd rather us rest late in the yr and gear for the playoffs. Try not to over do it too much. With Duncan possibly out 4 weeks, we could gain command of the 1st seed, home court throughout, and possibly face the Nuggets in first rd. I like that match up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sloth said:


> A word to the wise: The championship is not won in the season, but in the playoffs.
> 
> You have to question whether the Suns really have what it takes. Their road to the finals will be through the Spurs, Rockets, and Bulls. Can they get it done?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Maybe YOU should question whether you guys have what it takes. You guys are barely .500 in the East, where we're 49-16 and compete in the West. You have got to be dreaming if you think the Bulls can make it to the finals, you may not even make it past the first rd...Now, can you guys get it done..I don't think so.

Spurs are a team to worry about..that's obvious. The Rockets have beaten us once this yr in I think is our only meeting, you can't say we have to worry about them after that. A series is different. I worry about an underrated Seattle Supersonics team more so than them.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Health will be decisive. Duncan is out with a severe ankle strain and Ray Allen sprained his ankle as well. 

BTW, Skiles is to be commended on the job he has done in getting the Bulls to play basketball. However, I have serious doubts as to how far the Bulls will go in the playoffs since they rely on so many really young players with no playoff experience.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> 60 wins is our magic number. I think if we hit that 60 win mark, we win the championship....hopefully :laugh:
> 
> *Record after road win over Nuggets: 48-15, .762*
> *Remaining record needed to reach 60 wins: 12-7, .632*
> *Magic number to clinch Pacific title: 10*


I'm hoping for at least 62 wins. If we do this it'll give the Suns the greatest turnaround in the history of the NBA (in terms of more wins than last season.... beating San Antonio's '98 season by one game). With this people will have no choice but to name D'Antoni the coach of the year (how can you argue with an NBA record like that?). 

Anyone care to argue with me on this point? (that the Suns break the record and D'Antoni STILL doesn't win coach of the year).

EDIT: I checked and actually the magic number is 65 games... oh well still... having ONE of the greatest turnarounds in NBA history should still warrent coach of the year.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Don't let some of those young over zealous Bulls fans get to you. 

Whenever I visit the Bulls forum, I tread lightly and try to be diplomatic in my responses. I have no interest in taking on that horde - there are a lot of them and some of them are nasty!
:angel: 

As long as the Suns just take each game one at a time, the wins will take care of themselves. Give some of the starters a rest when you can and give the bench the opportunity to play a bit more. The playoffs are going to be long and grueling, so let's do what we can to get ready without compromising our chances to win each game.

G-Force


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

they will get 60!!!! :yes:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hopefully we get our 50th win tonight. Now is the time to make the move and get the #1 spot.


----------

